# New Master Mason



## texasmason84 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello everyone, I recently turned in my proficiency for the 3rd degree.  I am enjoying it and can't wait to learn more.


----------



## PeterLT (Jun 19, 2010)

Congratulations! There is much to learn and experience, best wishes on your Masonic journey.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Jun 19, 2010)

Congratulations, I'd suggest more light in Masonry by looking into the appendant bodies in the future, I like to tell other masters about the Scottish Rite. Whatever you choose, I'm sure you will enjoy.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 19, 2010)

Congratulations & Welcome!


----------

